# Welcome to the Nordic languages forum! - Guidelines for posting



## Lemminkäinen

Help the Nordic Languages forum get off to a good start by asking some questions.

*Steps:*

Register.
Click "New Thread" to ask a question.
*1.* Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's language background isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

*2.* Quoted material

Song lyrics may be quoted and translated up to a maximum of 4 lines. Threads and posts with song lyric quotations and translations beyond 4 lines will be removed.
No web pages or copyrighted content may be inserted into WordReference posts except as indicated below. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted. Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted. Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules. Always acknowledge the source. All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception.
*3.* If you want help with a school assignment, you are required to do your own work first. Then, and only then, may you post it with a request for help with specific doubts.

*4.* Look for the answer in dictionaries first (see the "resources" post for some links to online dictionaries).

*5.* Thread titles

Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question (avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new", "Help!" and the like).
*Always* indicate *in English* which language your question is asking about (example: *Norwegian: full klaff)*. Using the same English labels for all threads makes it easier to search the forum for relevant posts. If your question encompasses multiple languages, indicate this as well (example: *All Nordic languages: False friends*).

*6.* Always provide an example sentence and give context.

*7.* Chat language and chat spelling are not allowed in any language used (unless as the subject of a specific question). Use proper capitalisation.

*8.* Be polite.
The use of "Hello", “Hi” and "Thank you" is welcome.

*9.* Don’t use the forum as a chatboard (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature if you want to send a personal message to another forum member

*10.* Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.

*11.* If you have further questions please post them in the *Comments and Suggestions* Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favorite moderator.

*12.* Use the *Report *link in the lower left of each post, if you see a post that contains questionable language/pictures, if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum, or if you think it should come to the attention of the moderators for some other reason. This will help to run the forum smoothly.

*13.* Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.

For a detailed list, please check the Terms and rules

**** NEW ****

You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
  All these posts need to say which moderator approved it.
  All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
  Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.​


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Hjelp det nordiske språkforumet med å få en god start ved å stille noen spørsmål.

*Trinn for trinn:*

Registrer deg. 
Klikk på "New Thread" for å stille et spørsmål. 

*1.* Vær hjelpsom og vennlig.
Hvis noens språklige bakgrunn ikke er perfekt er ikke det noen grunn til å behandle ham eller henne på en dårlig måte.

*2.* Sitert materiale

Sangtekster kan bli sitert og oversatt med opptil fire linjer. Poster med sitater og oversettelser av sangtekster på mer enn fire linjer vil bli fjernet. 
Ingen nettsider eller kopibeskyttet materiale kan bli brukt i WordReference-poster med unntak av bruk som vist nedenfor. Mindre utdrag fra ordbøker, som en definisjon eller oversettelse er tillatt. Sitater og oversettelser av tekster opptil fire setninger er tillatt. Lenker til materiale er akseptable så lenge disse møter kravene stilt i disse reglene. Anerkjenn alltid kilden din. Alle slags poster som ikke møter disse betingelsene vil bli fjernet uten unntak. 
*3.* Hvis du vil ha hjelp med en skoleoppgave er du nødt til å gjøre ditt eget arbeid først. Da, og bare da, kan du be om hjelp angående spesifikke uvissheter.

*4.* Se etter svaret i ordbøkene først (se "ressurs"-posten for lenker til nettordbøker).

*5.* Trådtitler

Skriv det aktuelle ordet eller setningen i tittelen når du stiller et spørsmål (unngå «oversettelse takk», «hvordan sier jeg dette?», «finnes dette ordet?», «jeg er ny», «hjelp!» osv.) 
Start alltid tittelen med å skrive *på engelsk*, hvilket språk spørsmålet gjelder (f. eks.: *Norwegian: full klaff*). Ved å bruke de samme engelske merkelappene for alle trådene, blir det enklere å søke i forumet etter relevante innlegg. Gjelder spørsmålet flere språk, indiker dette (f. eks. *All Nordic languages: False friends*). 
 
*6.* Gi alltid en eksempelsetning og kontekst.

*7.* Chat- og sms-språk er ikke tillatt, med mindre et spørsmål dreier seg om disse og bruken av dem. Bruk store bokstaver korrekt (merk at engelsk har andre krav for slik bruk enn norsk).

*8.* Vær vennlig.
Bruken av "Hei", "Værsåsnill" og "Takk" er velkommen.

*9.* Ikke bruk forumet som et sted for å chatte (det er ueffektivt); bruk private meldinger (PM) hvis du vil sende en personlig beskjed til et annet forummedlem.

*10.* Ikke link til kommersielle nettsteder. Detter er et reklamefritt forum og vi ønsker å beholde det slik.

*11.* Har du flere spørsmål, vennligst post dem i *Comments and Suggestions*-forumet eller send en personlig melding (PM) til din favorittmoderator.

*12.* Bruk symbolet *Rapporter innlegg* (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) som finnes nederst til venstre i hvert innlegg, hvis du ser et innlegg som inneholder tvilsomt språk eller bilde, hvis du synes det ikke hører til i dette forumet eller hvis du av andre grunner synes moderator bør se på innlegget. Dette vil få forumet til å gå smertefritt.

*13.* Vennligst les forumreglene jevnlig ettersom de vil bli oppdatert etter nødvendighet.

For en detaljert liste, vennligst les ]de fulle WR-reglene: Terms and rules

**** NYTT ****

Du kan ikke poste lyd- eller videofiler eller slike lenker med mindre du har fått en moderator til å godkjenne det på forhånd.
Alle slike poster er nødt til å si hvilken moderator som godkjente det.
Alle lyd- og videofiler og lenker til disse som ikke har tillatelse på forhånd vil bli slettet.
Tillatelse vil ikke bli gitt i etterkant til slettede filer og lenker. Spør først.​


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Velkommen til Forummet for nordiske sprog!
Hjælp forummet med at komme godt fra start ved at stille nogle spørgsmål.

*Trin:*

Opret en profil. 
Klik på "New Thread" for at stille et spørgsmål. 

*1.* Vær hjælpsom og imødekommende.
Lad være med at behandle nogen dårligt hvis vedkommendes sproglige baggrund ikke er perfekt.

*2.* Citeret materiale

Sangtekster må citeres og oversættes op til et maksimum af 4 linier. Tråde og indlæg med citater og oversættelser fra sangtekster over 4 linier vil blive fjernet. 
Ingen websider eller materiale med copyright må indsættes i WordReference-indlæg, med følgende undtagelser: Mindre og passende brug af uddrag fra ordbøger, såsom en definition/oversættelse eller to er tilladt. Citater eller oversættelser af tekster op til 4 sætninger er tilladte. Links til indhold andetsteds på nettet er acceptable og passende, så længe disse links lever op til kravene, der gives andetsteds i disse regler. Angiv altid kilden. Alle former for indsat materiale, der ikke lever op til disse betingelser vil blive fjernet uden undtagelse. 

*3.* Hvis du gerne vil have hjælp til en skoleopgave er du nødt til at gøre dit eget arbejde først. Derefter, og kun derefter, må du lave et indlæg hvor du beder om hjælp til specifikke tvivlsspørgsmål. 

*4.* Kig efter svaret i ordbøgerne først (se "resources"-indlægget for links til online-ordbøger).

*5.* Titler på tråde

Angiv altid ordet eller sætningen du spørger i titlen når du stiller et spørgsmål (undgå "Oversættelse, tak", "Hvordan siger jeg det her?", "Eksisterer dette ord?", "Jeg er ny", "Hjælp!" og lignende). 
Angiv altid *på engelsk* hvilket sprog dit spørgsmål drejer sig om (fx *Norwegian: full klaff*). Ved at bruge de samme engelske labels på alle tråde hjælper vi søgefunktionen til at give mere relevante resultater. Angiv også hvis dit spørgsmål dækker flere sprog (fx *All Nordic languages: False friends*). 

*6.* Giv altid en sætning som eksempel på brug af ordet/udtrykket, og fortæl os i hvilken kontekst/sammenhæng du har hørt det.

*7.* Chatsprog eller chatstavning er ikke tilladt (med mindre det er emnet for et specifikt spørgsmål). Brug store bogstaver korrekt.

*8.* Vær høflig.
Brug af "Goddag", "Hej" og "Tak" er velkommen.

*9.* Brug ikke forummet som et chatsted (det er ineffektivt). Brug istedet "Privat Besked"-funktionen hvis du vil sende en personlig besked til et andet medlem af forummet.

*10.* Indsæt ikke links til kommercielle websteder. Dette er et reklamefrit forum og det skulle det gerne blive ved med at være.

*11.* Hvis du har flere spørgsmål kan du stille dem i *Comments and Suggestions*-forummet eller sende en privat besked til din yndlingsmoderator.

*12.* Brug *Report Post*-funktionen (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) i det nederste venstre hjørne af hvert indlæg, hvis du ser et indlæg der indeholder upassende sprogbrug/billeder, hvis du synes det ikke hører til i det pågældende forum, eller hvis du mener det bør ses af en moderator af andre grunde. Det vil hjælpe forummet til at fungere smidigt.

*13.* Tjek forumreglerne med jævne mellemrum, da de bliver opdateret efter behov.

For en mere detaljeret gennemgang henvises til de fuldstændige Terms and rules
**** NY ****

Du må ikke indsætte lydspor, video eller links i dine indlæg, medmindre du på forhånd har fået godkendelse fra en moderator. 
I alle disse tråde skal der stå hvilken moderator der har godkendt det.
Alle lydfiler, videofiler og links, der ikke er godkendte, vil blive slettede.
Tilladelse vil ikke blive givet efterfølgende til slettede filer eller links. Husk at spørge først.​


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Välkommen till forumet för nordiska språk!
Hjälp det få en bra start genom att ställa några frågor:

*Steg:*

Registrera dig. 
Klicka på ”New Thread” för att ställa en fråga. 

*1.* Var hjälpsam, inte sårande.
Om någons språkliga bakgrund inte är perfekt, skall du inte behandla honom/henne illa.

*2.* Citerat material

Sångtexter får citeras och översättas till högst fyra rader. Trådar och inlägg med citat och översättningar från sånger/poesi om fler än fyra rader kommer att tas bort. 
Inga webbsidor eller material med copyright får läggas in i WordReference-inlägg utom enligt nedan. Kortare utdrag enligt ”fair use” från lexikon, som en eller två definitioner/översättningar tillåts. Citat och översättningar av texter upp till fyra meningar tillåts. Länkar till innehåll på andra platser är acceptabla och lämpliga, under förutsättning att sådana länkar uppfyller de krav som anges på annan plats i de här reglerna. Ange alltid källor. Alla former av inlagt material som inte uppfyller de här villkoren kommer utan undantag att tas bort. 

*3. *Om du vill ha hjälp med en skoluppgift, måste du först själv göra arbetet. Då, och först då, kan du göra ett inlägg där du ber om hjälp med specifika problem.

*4.* Använd först lexikon och uppslagsverk (i inlägget ”resources” finns länkar till online-lexikon).

*5.* Trådrubriker

 Ange nyckelordet i rubriken när du ställer en fråga (undvik ”hjälp mig med en översättning”, ”hur säger man det här”, ”finns det här ordet”, ”jag är ny här”, ”Hjälp!” och liknande). 
 Ange alltid *på engelska *vilket språk frågan avser (exempel: *Norwegian: full klaff*). Genom att använda engelska språketiketter i alla trådtitlar, så blir det enklare att söka efter relevanta inlägg i forumet. Om det handlar om flera språk anger du det (exempel: *All Nordic languages*: falska vänner). 

*6.* Ge alltid en exempelmening och sammanhanget.

*7.* Chattspråk och chattstavning tillåts inte i något använt språk (om det inte är ämnet för en specifik fråga). Använd stora bokstäver på rätt ställen.

*8.* Var hövlig.
Det är trevligt med exempelvis användning av ”Hej” och ”Tack”.

*9.* Använd inte forumet till chattar (det är inte effektivt), utan använd privata meddelanden (PM) om du vill skicka ett personligt meddelande till en forummedlem.

*10.* Länka inte till kommersiella webbplatser. Vårt forum är annonsfritt, och vi vill att det skall fortsätta vara det.

*11.* Om du har frågor, skriver du dem i forumet *Comments and Suggestions* eller skickar ett privat meddelande (PM) till din favoritmoderator.

*12.* Använd funktionen *Report Post* (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) som finns nere till vänster i varje inlägg om du ser ett inlägg som innehåller språk eller bilder som kan ifrågasättas, om du anser att det inte passar i det aktuella forumet, eller om du anser att moderatorerna av någon annan anledning borde uppmärksammas på det. På så sätt fungerar forumet smidigare.

*13.* Titta gärna igenom forumreglerna då och då, eftersom de uppdateras när det behövs.

En detaljerad lista finns i de fullständigahttps Terms and rules

**** NYTT ****

Du får inte posta ljud- eller videofiler eller länkar till sådana om du inte på förhand fått godkännande av en moderator.
I alla sådana trådar måste anges vilken moderator som gett godkännandet.
Alla ljud- och videofiler som inte godkänts i förväg kommer att tas bort.
Inga godkännanden kommer att ges i efterhand för borttagna filer eller länkar. Fråga först!​


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Hjálpaðu spjallborði Norðurlandamálanna við að fá góða byrjun með því að spyrja nokkurra spurninga.

*Skref:*


Skráðu þig. 
Smelltu á „New Thread“ til að spyrja spurningar. 

*1.* Vertu gagnleg/ur ekki leiðinleg/ur.
Ef tungumálagrunnur einhvers er ekki fullkominn, skaltu ekki vera með leiðindi við hann/hana.

*2.* Tilvísanir


Leyfilegt er að vísa í og þýða lagatexta að hámarki fjórar línur. Umræður og ummæli með lagatextum sem eru lengri en fjórar línur verða fjarlægð. 
Ekki er leyfilegt að setja vefsíður eða höfundarréttarvarið efni í WordReference ummæli nema eins og tekið er fram að neðan. Litlir útdrættir úr orðabókum svo sem ein til tvær skilgreiningar/þýðingar eru heimilir. Tilvitnanir og þýðingar á textum allt að fjórum línum eru heimilar. Hlekkir á efni annars staðar er heimilir, þ.e.a.s. ef slíkir hlekkir fara eftir skilyrðunum sem tekin eru fram annars staðar. Taktu alltaf fram heimildir. Allt efni sem sett verður hér inn sem ekki fylgir þessum takmörkunum verður fjarlægt án undantekninga. 

*3.* Ef þú vilt hjálp með skólaverkefni verður þú að vinna vinnuna þína sjálf/ur. Þá og aðeins þá máttu biðja um aðstoð hér við einstökum vafaatriðum.

*4.* Leitaðu fyrst að svarinu í orðabókum (sjá „resources“ þráðinn fyrir hlekki að nokkrum veforðabókum).

*5.* Titlar þráða.


Settu orðið eða orðasambandið í titilinn þegar þú spyrð spurningar (forðastu „þýðing vinsamlegast“, „hvernig segi ég þetta?“, „er þetta orð til?“, „Ég er ný/r“, „Hjálp!“ og því um líkt). 
Taktu *alltaf* fram *á ensku* hvaða tungumál spurningin á við um (til dæmis: *Norwegian: full klaff*). Að nota enskar merkingar fyrir alla þræði gerir það auðveldara að leita á spjallsvæðinu að viðeigandi þræði. Ef spurningin á við um mörg tungumál, taktu það einnig fram (t.d. *All Nordic languages: False friends*). 
 
*6.* Birtu alltaf dæmi um setningu og sýndu samhengi.

*7.* Spjallmál og spjallstafsetning er óheimil í hvaða tungumáli sem notað er (nema að það sé umfang spurningarinnar). Notaðu rétta há- og lágstafi.

*8.* Vertu kurteis.
Notkun „Halló“, „Hæ“ og „takk“ er velkomin.

*9.* Ekki nota spjallsvæðið til að spjalla um daginn og veginn (það er óskilvirkt); notaðu einkaskilaboð (PM) ef þú vilt senda persónuleg skilaboð til annars notanda svæðisins.

*10.* Ekki birta hlekki til síðna með fjárhagslegan tilgang, þetta spjallsvæði er án auglýsinga og við viljum halda því þannig.

*11.* Ef þú hefur frekari spurningar vinsamlegast spurðu að þeim í *Comments and Suggestions* svæðinu eða sendu einkaskilaboð (PM) til þíns eftirlætis umsjónarmanns.

*12.* Notaðu *Report Post* hnappinn í neðra vinstra horni hvers ummælis, ef þú sérð ummæli sem inniheldur vafasamt mál eða vafasamar myndir, ef þér finnst það ekki eiga heima á svæðinu, eða ef þér finnst að þau ættu að fá athygli umsjónarmanna af einhverri annarri ástæðu. Þetta hjálpar við að passa að allt gangi smurt.

*13.* Vinsamlegast athugið svæðisreglurnar reglulega þar sem þær verða uppfærðar þegar þörf er á.


Fyrir ítarlegan lista, vinsamlegast lítið á allar WR reglurnar Terms and rules


**** NÝTT ****​
Þú mátt ekki birta hljóð- eða myndbandsskjöl eða hlekki nema þú fáir fyrir fram leyfi umsjónarmanns.
Taka þarf fram hvaða umsjónarmaður heimilaði það.
Allar hljóðskrár og öll myndbönd sem ekki hafa fengið samþykki frá svæðisstjóra verða fjarlægð.
Leyfi verður ekki gefið eftir að hlekkjunum eða skjölunum hefur verið eytt. Vinsamlegast spurðu fyrst.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

If you're a native speaker of Faroese and want to help out by translating this message, please use the "Report Post" icon on this message to get in touch with a moderator.


----------

